# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  AC Milan - "Djajtë Kuq e Zi"

## MaDaBeR

Ndeshja me Fiorentinen eshte shtyre per shkak te kushteve teper te renda atmosferike. 

Sa per Ch.L, Milan ka 50/50 shance per kualifikim. Me ekipet e medha kemi bindur, por duhet ta tregojme dhe kesaj radhe me Man UTD.

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

Ka Shume Mundesi Qe Ndeshja Fiorentina - MiLaN Te Luhet Diten E Hene Ne Oren 15:00

----------


## puroshkodran

Do luhet me 27 janar

p.s
ishalla e ke hap me fat temen madaber  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## jack_sparow

kesaj temes se re nje trofe champions league i mungon vetem   :perqeshje:  hajd me fitore

----------


## niku-nyc

Na duhet nje qender mbrojtes i ri se me Kaladzen dhe Favallin keq e kemi. T.Silva ka dal lojtar i madh dhe mendoj se do permisoet me shume me kalimin e kohes pasi akoma nuk ka eksperience. 

Kaladze, Favalli, Jankulovski sidomos duhen hequr menjehere, sepse e kan rrogen shume te lart, nuk jan me lojtar ne form, dhe duhet te ikin qe ti hapin hapsire per blerje te reja.


Shpresoj qe te marim Astorin nga Cagliari sepse do na duhet.




U duke qarte qe me Zurich dhe me Palermon ekipin ishte i lodh. Ne ritmin qe patem ndeshjen e fundit treguam qe jemi ekip qe i mundim te gjith dhe Interit i rekuperum pike. Problemi gjithnje qendrom tek gjendja fizike, Duket qarte qe me lojtar te rinj qe angazhoen me shume ka me shme energji ne loje. Shpresojm qe me ardhjen e Beckham dhe sulmusit Ganez ti japin ekipit me shume fryme.

----------


## King_Arthur

Milani “blindon” portën, Dida pranë rinovimit

Abiati është riaftësuar plotësisht, Storari u harrua. Tashmë është braziliani numri 1 i Leonardos

Nelson Dida, edhe një vit më shumë. Ky duket e është qëllimi i drejtuesve të Milanit, të cilët do t’i afrojnë një kontratë të re brazilianit me një reduktim të rrogës. Bie kështu hipoteza për të riparë në fushë më 6 janar 2010 Abiatin, që tashmë ka një muaj që është riaftësuar plotësisht pas dëmtimit në Sienë vjet. Dida nuk do ta kishte merituar këtë vlerësim nëse nuk do të bënte paraqitje të bukura pas rikthimit në fushë.

Por Abiati ishte titullar dhe mendohej të përfaqësonte të ardhmen në krahasim me portierin brazilian dhe Storarin. Kështu ai qëndron në listën e të pakënaqurve. Me rifillimin e përgatitjes dhe para së gjithash në prag të muajit “të zjarrit”, që i pret kuqezinjtë (Xhenoa, Juventus, Siena, Inter, Fiorentina e Livorno, përfshirë Novarën dhe ndoshta Udinezen ose Lumexanen në Kupën e Italisë), Leonardo, “i rehatuar” në vendin e dytë, duhet të drejtojë një situatë jo të lehtë.

Për sa i takon modulit, që e ka lejuar Milanin të fitojë 7 ndeshje në 9 të fundit, ka shfaqur ndonjë kundërprovë kur përkushtimet kanë qenë të ngjeshura si kundër Marsejës e Zyrihut në Champions dhe Kaljarit, Katanias e Palermos në kampionat. Vuajnë para së gjithash Pirlo, Sedorf, Ambrozini e Borrielo, të cilëve nuk u është dhënë mundësia të pushojnë. Ndryshe janë lojtarët më pak të aktivizuar. Kalaxe, që s’do të kishte luajtur as në Firence (në vend të tij Favali), duket se është tërhequr nga Mançester Siti i ri i Mançinit, që kërkon një mbrojtës të fortë, me përvojë e të besueshëm.

Problemi ndoshta është te drejtuesit e Sitit, që janë gjithnjë diletantë në bisedimet e merkatos. Pas çështjes “Kakà”, edhe Gatuzo ka biseduar me pesë drejtues të ndryshëm. Kërkesa e tyre ishte me çmimin zero kundrejt 5 milionë eurove të kërkuara nga Milani, por Gatuzo para së gjithash ka mbetur i pakënaqur nga rrëmuja që duket se mbizotëron në skuadrën angleze. Pra Leonardo duhet të jetë i zoti të menaxhojë dëshirën për të luajtur të Flaminisë, Jankulovskit, Gatuzos, Inzagit e që nga janari, të Bekhamit.

Ndoshta i duhet të ndryshojë më shpesh modul, por cilin duhet të sakrifikojë në favor të një mesfushori mes Ronaldinjos (më i miri në ndeshjet e fundit), dhe “pedinave” Borrieolo-Pato, ky i fundit golashënuesi më i mirë i vitit kalendarik 2009 me 19 gola. Nëse Leonardo do të arrijë ta kalojë edhe këtë provë, Milani më në fund do të ketë “rigjetur” një trajner të madh dhe tifozët një skuadër të fortë e protagoniste deri në fund të sezonit.

----------


## King_Arthur

Milanisti ka një rubrikë

Sedorf, editorialist në “New York Times”

Futbollist, biznesmen e tani edhe gazetar, ose më mirë editorialist. Po flasim për Klarens Sedorfin, i cili prej disa ditësh ka një rubrikë të tijën në gazetën e famshme amerikane, “New York Times”. “Sedorf përgjigjet”, ky është emri i hapësirës që milanisti ka në adresën zyrtare në internet të kësaj gazete. Çdo muaj, lexuesit i drejtojnë dhjetë pyetje, që kanë të bëjnë me të gjitha aspektet e botës së futbollit. Dhe ai u përgjigjet.

Një bashkëpunim i nisur rastësisht pas një interviste të mesfushorit holandez me Xhefri Markus, firmë e njohur e të përditshmes amerikane. Mes futbollistit dhe kronistit, lindi një përshtatje e madhe, aq sa amerikani i propozoi menjëherë 33-vjeçarit milanist të kujdeset për një hapësirë në adresën zyrtare të gazetës, hapësirë që do të vazhdojë edhe në fund të kampionatit, kur Sedorfi do të kujdeset edhe për Botërorin në Afrikën e Jugut përmes kësaj rubrike (gjithnjë nëse nuk grumbullohet në kombëtare).

Janë të shumtë argumentat, me të cilat do të merret milanisti. Nga problemet e sportit, mes të cilave dhuna e racizmi, deri te rekordet e tij, duke kaluar te teknologjitë e fushës. Por janë të shumta pyetjet që i vijnë, sikundër është tipologjia e lexuesve të tij. Pra, një sukses i vërtetë për editorialistin Sedorf.

----------


## King_Arthur

Galiani: Ja si e binda Gatuzon të qëndrojë

Drejtuesi tregon bisedimet e fundit: Një foto, kujtim i shumë sukseseve. Të pakënaqur ka kudo

I frymëzuar ndoshta nga ndonjë pikturë surealiste, Adriano Galiani ka vendosur të zëvendësojë një foto me fytyrën e tij. Kur Rino Gatuzo u paraqit në studion e tij i bindur për t’u larguar, administratori i deleguar i Milanit i tregoi, ose më saktë i zbuloi pamjen e një fotoje të bërë pas ndeshjes Milan-Lion 3-1 në Champions vite më parë. “Ai fliste dhe unë iu përgjigja me foton përpara fytyrës. Në fund filloi të qeshë dhe nënshkroi menjëherë kontratën e re”.

TË PAKËNAQUR - Ajo fotografi, me të dy që festojnë thuajse të përqafuar në fushën e “San Siros”, është tani e vendosur mes kujtimeve të “Milan 110 me yll” në pallatin “Valseki” dhe Galiani thotë të mos shqetësohet nga radha e të pakënaqurve të “revolucionit” Leonardo. “Ëndrra e çdo administratori është të paguajë 11 rroga dhe të luajë me 11-të të zakonshmit, kështu do të kursente shumë, - bën shaka Galiani. - Por nuk mund të bëhet. Duhet dy lojtarë për rol, me gjithë këta të dëmtuar në këtë futboll të shpejtë dhe fizik, ndoshta duhen tre për rol. Dhe do të ketë gjithnjë të pakënqur nga që nuk luajnë”.

KONTROLL I MBYLLUR - Është e natyrshme ama që të mendojë t’i ketë gjithnjë në krah djemtë e tij “të vjetër”. “Me gjithë respektin për Parmën, nuk mund ta lëmë të largohet Inzagin në Emilia”. Është një tjetër nga “të pavdekshmit” siç i quan ai, që e ka të ardhmen të sigurt, duke ndaluar merkaton në hyrje dhe në dalje. Galiani përsërit se ka ide për sezonin e ardhshëm, por në janar do të vijnë Adiah (”që është një sulmues anësor”) dhe Bekham. Për sa i takon linjës së “re”, Galiani përgjigjet mbi rikthimin e vonuar nga huazimet të Antoninit e Abates: “Në ato role kishim Stamin, Serzhinjon e Kafunë. Tre të mëdhenj”, - nënvizon.

RIVAL I SHTRENJTË - Drejtuesi kuqezi më tej kthehet te çështja e shortit të sotëm të Championsit: “Mjaft folëm për Çelsin. E ndjeja që do të luanim kundër Kakàsë dhe nuk dua të vazhdoj të flas për Ançelotin, sepse përndryshe do të përballemi edhe ndaj tij. Nuk kam frikë nga Çelsi, kam frikë nga Ançeloti në kuptimin që e dua shumë dhe nuk dua ta shoh në stolin kundërshtar.

Është një fakt ndjesie, jo teknik. Nëse do të drejtonte Seviljen, do të thoja që nuk e dua Seviljen”. Në fund, Galiani kthehet pak në retrospektivë: “Blerjet tona më të mira? Van Basten e Kakà. Po bëj një krahasim çmim-cilësi: Marko u ble 1 miliard e 800 milionë lireta dhe fitoi tre “Topa të artë”. Dhe Kakà u ble 7 milionë euro”. Kohë të shkuara. Blerje të tilla s’bëhen më.

----------


## King_Arthur

Ronaldinjo: Milani është jeta ime

Deklaratë dashurie e Ronaldinjos në ditëlindjen e klubit kuqezi (110 vjeç, 1989-2009). “Milani është jeta ime, këtu jam i lumtur, - tha braziliani. - Merita është e Berluskonit, që besoi tek unë. Jam shumë i lumtur për besimin që m’u dha këtë verë. Është një motiv më shumë për të punuar mirë dhe shpërblyer besimin, duke dhënë më të mirën time, sepse skuadra mund të kthehet te fitorja. Berluskoni ka bërë shumë që unë të vija tek Milani. Për mua, presidenti është numri një, - vazhdon sulmuesi kuqezi. - Tani shkojmë në Firence dhe shpresojmë ta mbyllim vitin me një fitore. Fiorentina është një skuadër e fortë, por ne kemi shumë dëshirë të kthehemi në shtëpi me tri pikët”.

----------


## niku-nyc

Gezuar vitin e ri te gjith milanisteve!


Si ne kohe te mira apo te veshtira gjithnje jemi krenar per ekipin tone.

----------


## MaDaBeR

Ja dhe une nje urim te perzemert per te gjithe tifozet e Milan si dhe per Milanin. Qofte nje vit me i mbare ky qe sapo ka ardhur dhe uroj qe ekipi yne i zemres te na kenaqe me 1 trofe te rendesishem kete vit. 

Milannnnnnnnnnnnnnnn Foreverrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## niku-nyc

Flitet qe Dzeko mund te shkembehet me Huntelaar plus 25 milion per Wolfsburg. E veshtire qe Huntelaar te pranoj te luaj atje por mesa duket Milani mund te sakfrifikoj me shume leke per ta mar.
Problemi qendron qe Milani i ka mbush 3 vendet per lojtar qe nuk kane pashaport te BE's. Cdo ekip ka te drejte te ket vetem 3 vende per ta. 

Behet fjale dhe per Serbine CSKA's, Milos Krasic qe u votua lojtari me i mire i Serbise ne 2009. Si Dzeko dhe ai eshte tifoz i zjarrte i Milanit dhe kerkon vetem Milanin pasi ka dhe oferta nga Man Utd. Edhe Krasic nuk ka pashaport te BE's keshtu qe veshtiresoet situata. Valuta e tij eshte rreth 10-15 mil. Lojtar qe luan ne te dyja krahet e mbrojtes. 


Tashti ne Janar ose ne merkaton e veres me siguri qe Kaladze, Jankulovski, Favalli, Storari, Abbiati, Inzaghi ose dhe mbase Dida mund te largoen. 

Paloschi qe luan tek Parma eshte akoma lojtar i Milanit, gjate veres do vendoset cfare do behet me te. Me ardhjen e Adiyiah qe eshte dhe lojtar i ri ka shume kompeticion.

----------


## niku-nyc

"I nostri colori saranno il rosso come il fuoco, e il nero come la paura che incuteremo agli avversari!" Herbert Kilpin (1899)

----------


## jack_sparow

gezuar te gjithve vitin e ri,mqs sua kam uruar milanisteve.

...pervec seedorf mungon dhe patoja sot.pirloja dhe zambrota do luajn

----------


## MaDaBeR

Po pra, e pashe dhe une qe Pato nuk do te luante, te pakten sipas informacioneve paraprake nga kampi i Ac Milan. Me vjen keq, se eshte nje nga sulmuesit me te mire ne qarkullim.

----------


## Jack Watson

*AC Milan...5 - 2...Genoa*

*Urime për nisjen e mbarë të 2010-tës!*

----------


## Cold Fusion

> *AC Milan...5 - 2...Genoa*
> 
> *Urime për nisjen e mbarë të 2010-tës!*


Nje pyetje kam une, se nuk para i ndjek shume ndeshjet. Ai Ronaldinjo si ka luajtur, se e kam fiksim si lojtar qe kur ka luajtur me Barcelonen.

----------


## puroshkodran

Ndeshje spektakolare. Ambrosini me i miri ne fushe, dyshja qendermbrojtese top, Borriello gol kryeveper, Beckham shume mire, shenoi edhe Huntelaar megjithse me penallti..... me kembe te mbare shpresojme.

----------


## Jack Watson

> Nje pyetje kam une, se nuk para i ndjek shume ndeshjet. Ai Ronaldinjo si ka luajtur, se e kam fiksim si lojtar qe kur ka luajtur me Barcelonen.


*
Ndeshjen se pash në fakt, po mirë do ketë luajtur përderisa ka shënuar golin e dytë.*

----------


## MaDaBeR

Ja dhe 2010 nis me kembe te mbare. Nje super ndeshje e Milan. Ajo qe me pelqeu me shume dhe qe nuk e kam pare heret e tjera, ishte reagimi i Milanit pasi u gjend ne disavantazh. Milan, kur e ka pare veten ne disavantazh, shpesh here nuk ka ditur te reagoje dhe ka vuajtur shume, ndersa sonte ishte krejt e kunderta. E vetmja mangesi sonte ishte Abate dhe deri diku Gatuzo, nuk hyne asnjehere tamam ne lojen e skuadres.

Beckham, Ronaldinho e sidomos Ambrosini me kane lene nje shije mjaft te mire sonte. Beckham si gjithmone mjaft punetor si dhe nje pasues mjaft i sakte. Ronaldinho sa vjen e po luan me mire, sigurisht qe kjo do te ndodhte per nje gjeni si ai. Ndersa Ambrosini diten e sotme duhet ta shenoje me te kuqe ne kalendar sepse ka qene i jashte zakonshem. Fitoi dy penallti si dhe punoi mjaft per ekipin.

Megjithate, do me pelqente me shume qe te luanim me 2 sulmues, pasi do te kishte akoma dhe me shume spektakel, por mungesa e Patos besoj se na privoi nga loja me 2 sulmues te mirfillte. Megjithate sonte kam shijuar me te vertete nje ndeshje spektakolare.

Forca Milan

----------

